# Who is your favourite villager of all time?



## meganbethanyread (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine is Olive. I believe she is only in the GC version ;~;


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 18, 2014)

CUBE

you expected twiggy didnt you? well no she is my 2nd favourite villager


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> CUBE
> 
> you expected twiggy didnt you? well no she is my 2nd favourite villager



O: I so expected Twiggy Dx



Mine is *Fauna*

In October 2013, a few weeks after joining this forum, someone really nice gave me Fauna for free. Fauna and I bonded very well, and I thought she was amazing. Normal personality, excellent homing spot, friendly nature, adorable appearance. I happily tted through events and spent every single one with her. She was my best buddy.

A few weeks later something weird happened to my DS and it took me back to New year's day, 2012. Not knowing how to react, I tted back to the current date, which was November 6th 2013, and Fauna was gone. Poof. 

And with that, I reset my town because I loved her so much. She was a great friend and I cried a lot when she left c':

When I reset, I found a town with Fauna in it. Again, excellent spot, Normal personality, friendly nature, adorable appearance. Just I had to bond with her all over again. It was worth it, however.

To this day still Fauna is my favourite villager. She has made me smile in game, and out of game.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 18, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> O: I so expected Twiggy Dx
> 
> 
> Mine is *Fauna*
> ...



wow that was a good story.
thats why i never tt 
I would cry a river if i lost cube or twiggy


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd cry if I lost any of my villagers


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 18, 2014)

Dizzy has been my favourite in new leaf. Walker and Maple were my favourite in WW. Thankfully I have Maple back.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Tiffany. I know she isn't popular, and she isn't the best-looking villager either. She was in my town in ACCF, until I lost her to a tting accident. She is now in my town, thanks to a very friendly TBT User named Lennox.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 18, 2014)

Muffy. I don't know what it is about her, but when she moved in a month or so ago (real life) I instantly loved her.


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 18, 2014)

Bam. When I first saw him in my campsite I instantly fell in love with him. I had no clue who he was before then but for some reason I really wanted him in my town. Unfortunately I lost him when I reset, but I'll get him back eventually.


----------



## Rolltide4900 (Feb 18, 2014)

Punchy. He was my favorite villager in accf and I had him the whole time and he never moved &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Tangy x Blu Rose is a 5ever ship.


----------



## Mary (Feb 18, 2014)

Roald, b-b-baby.


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Waker or nibbles-oh my word I lobe them so much XD


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 20, 2014)

Dizzy.  Beau is a close second.


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 20, 2014)

Eugene  .. Sydney is a close second, and Joey is a close third


----------



## Bui (Feb 20, 2014)

Mitzi.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopper, he's the only villager I have had through out all the Animal Crossing games I've played without even trying to get him.


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

I would say Poppy for now, she's such a cute squirrel!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 22, 2014)

Vesta/Tangy

My 2 bffs when i was 5 in GC 
have one in Azalea, one in Parfait


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 7, 2014)

My favourite over all animal crossing games would be Wolfgang with Rudy a close second.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 7, 2014)

kyle. so smug and coyote like.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

Deena!! I had her in WW and CF and she was my favorite. I still don't have her on NL D:


----------



## Rhea (Mar 21, 2014)

Pudge is definately the best in my opinion!!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 21, 2014)

Filbert, lol no surprise there


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 21, 2014)

Merengue.
I remember resetting towns in June and finding her in my town and I was fascinated with her design and how cute her house was and such.
I've never had a town for more than one month, so from resetting a lot, I found her a lot.
I began to really like Merengue, and when I found her in my new town in November, I was over the moon. Sadly, I deleted that town less than a month after having it, letting Merengue go to the void.
I have her in my new town as a starter and she's my favourite. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I also like Apollo, Coco and Caroline.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 21, 2014)

Tabby, who else ^^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 21, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34267


----------



## shasha (Mar 24, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> wow that was a good story.
> thats why i never tt
> I would cry a river if i lost cube or twiggy



Aww thats so cute


----------



## catrina (Mar 24, 2014)

punchy :3


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Everyone


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Mar 24, 2014)

It's Hamlet *.*


----------



## Pooksie (Mar 24, 2014)

Bluebear! She's so sweet and she looks adorable! She makes me so happy! c:


----------



## VividVero (Mar 24, 2014)

Frita <3


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Mar 24, 2014)

When I was a child, Mitzi was my favorite villager in ACG and WW. She was so sweet and I also had a Siamese cat at the time. But when I was older and CF came around, I met Lolly and I fell in love. She even reminds me of the cat I have today, only gray. Lolly is just absolutely adorable and I'm grateful to have her.


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 24, 2014)

Ruby ^^


----------



## Kit (Mar 24, 2014)

Dotty
Them eyes.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kid Cat followed closely by Rosie! I also really love O'Hare, Erik and Mira...and Merengue...but yeah, Kid Cat! : D


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like Lolly because she's a gray cat~ like Mira because of her smile


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 25, 2014)

*Drago**, Blanche, and Zucker!*


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 25, 2014)

_Marina_
*Marina*
Marina
MARINA
MARINA!!!!!

did I mention Marina?​


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 27, 2014)

Probably Midge. The first time I ever played AC, on the GC, Midge was in my town. She was the only villager I ever talked to, and she became my best friend in the game. Sadly, my brother made a new town because he got bored, and Midge was gone. But, when I played CF for the first time, Midge was one of my starting villagers. I still loved her death, and we were best friends again.  She's still in my City Folk town, and now I have her in New Leaf thanks to a very generous TBT user. <3

So, yeah, Midge is my favorite villager. Design-wise, Kabuki takes the cake, though. Also, I just restarted the GC game for the fun of it, and Midge moved in today.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 27, 2014)

MERRY! MWEE!


----------



## cupcakes595 (Mar 27, 2014)

I really, honest, cannot choose between Julian, Diana and Fauna. They are my all-time, mega favorite dreamies.


----------



## shasha (Mar 27, 2014)

Winnie, and Klaus, Klaus is so sweet, he sends me love letters and cute little gifts and says the sweetest things


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 27, 2014)

Among some of my favorites are Cube, Alfonso, Bob, Rosie, Ace, Grizzly, and Pinky.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Mar 28, 2014)

Julian.
As weird as this seems, he actually sent me something darn close to a love letter right after I had a terrible breakup with someone really close to me, even though Julian often walks around with Diana and I shipped them until Fang came along and basically took Diana from Julian.
Guess what was in the present attached to the letter?

A natty tee.


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

mine would have to be chester ~
we're both leos and lazy hehehe 

plus he's such a stank faced cutie i just love him ; v ;


----------



## Static_Luver (Mar 30, 2014)

Static​


----------



## Moriahh (Mar 31, 2014)

Daisy!! <3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

Rooney


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 31, 2014)

Nibbles. SHe's too cute!


----------



## Baumren (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for being mainstream, but nothing beats Julian in my eyes <3 he's just so perfect.

Though I'm also very fond of Knox and Victoria (most underrated chara EVER)


----------



## raurinaitis (Mar 31, 2014)

yuka. 

my favourite when i played _WW_ was baabara, too... ah, i saw her in two dream towns today, ha ha!


----------



## Nyokou (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmm, out of the villagers I've had in my town I liked Ankha and Cally the most.


----------



## CatsWhiskers (Apr 1, 2014)

Tangy! She's adorable.


----------



## N64dude (Apr 1, 2014)

I like Goldie she's very cute and adorable


----------



## kimmui (Apr 1, 2014)

Lolly is my favorite because she is the cutest character in the game.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 3, 2014)

Agent S.  I had her in Wild World and she surprised me on my birthday~!  Such a cutie!


----------



## Kayleigh (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine's Punchy!

This February we adopted a black and white kitten, and I named him after Punchy.


----------



## Zappo09 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine's Kevin, he's so cool!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 8, 2014)

Rosie.


----------



## Baumren (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh gosh, did I really say that Julian is my fav...?

I'm very lunatic and change my mind very often ^^" maybe it's only because I just got him, but right now I'm really digging Mott... such a wonderful random camper to wake up to in the morning!


----------

